# Sad day... and not over



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

So, I have a 3 year old doe who is in the process of her first freshening. I had two due dates on her, the first came and passed and the second was two days ago.

Yesterday she passed a lot of brown goo, and I felt her cervix, she was dilated but nothing in the birth canal. She did some weak pushes through the night, and nothing. I checked her again this morning and that put her in a harder labor. She pushed out an empty bubble, and then another bubble with a back leg that was elbow out, bent forward. My vet is unavailable so we were on our own. I had to maneuver that leg out and couldn’t find the other, but was able to help her push the rest out. He was dead, apparently from the looks, he had been dead a while, up he wasn’t full developed. A little of pinkish tissue and brown tissue came out with him, but does not appear to be part of her.... I hope...

So she is resting now, I’m going to bounce her in a bit to see if she has any more babies. I’m praying that she has one still alive, but mostly, that she survives this. I plan to start her on antibiotics tonight and iodine vagina rinses in the morning.

I’m so frustrated. This is my 5th delivery and nearly every one had problems. My herd queen had triplets and the third was butt first, and I had to pull his legs forward. They all survived. The second year she had placenta previa which I had to move out of the way so she could give birth, and she did successfully. I did not breed her again. Her daughter had one good delivery, except one of her boys was cryotochorid, the second she had a vaginal prolapse the entire pregnancy and a rectal prolapse during birth. I had to hold her rectum in while she pushed. All her babies survived. I did not breed her again. 

This doe is her baby, and had an uneventful pregnancy so I thought. I don’t know if she will make it. Say a prayer for her please. She did eat and drink throughout the labor so that is good, but I can only hope I didn’t do internal damage, but I do know that she would have never have gotten the dead kid out and died otherwise.

If she makes it, and that’s my main concern, do I still milk her? Her udders are full.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

I’ve been giving her a little calf manna, grain mixed with molasses and water mixed with molasses and karo... 

I plan to give her b complex later


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to go back in up to your elbow and feel for a kid. She is going to need a uterine flush. I'd do a uterine flush for 3 days in a row. I'd also do penicillin twice a day for a minimum of 10 days. Sorry you lost the kid.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> You need to go back in up to your elbow and feel for a kid. She is going to need a uterine flush. I'd do a uterine flush for 3 days in a row. I'd also do penicillin twice a day for a minimum of 10 days. Sorry you lost the kid.


She had two more dead


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm sorry you've had such a rough time of it. Kidding should be one of the joys of life and not a tragedy. I agree that you need to make sure there are no more kids. I would not expect any to still be alive, but you don't want a dead one in there either. Do you think she got rammed? A hard hit late in pregnancy can kill the fetus. 

I hope your girl makes it. I don't think you ruptured her uterus. If you had, I think you would probably have seen a lot of bright red blood. Your girl will need lots of love and attention for a while as I'm sure she's mourning her loss as much as you are. If you want a milk goat, milk her. She may bond to you as her new "baby" and give her a new outlook on life. If you don't want a milk goat, only relieve excess pressure if necessary and keep an eye out for heat or swelling that would indicate mastitis. I'm sorry you're going through this and I hope your girl pulls through ok. 

With so many problems it would be worthwhile to review your entire goat management and see if you can find anything amiss, whether it's mineral imbalance or nutrient-poor pasture or hay. It could even be poor genetics. Even if it turns out you're doing everything right, it never hurts to review.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

Damfino said:


> I'm sorry you've had such a rough time of it. Kidding should be one of the joys of life and not a tragedy. I agree that you need to make sure there are no more kids. I would not expect any to still be alive, but you don't want a dead one in there either. Do you think she got rammed? A hard hit late in pregnancy can kill the fetus.
> 
> I hope your girl makes it. I don't think you ruptured her uterus. If you had, I think you would probably have seen a lot of bright red blood. Your girl will need lots of love and attention for a while as I'm sure she's mourning her loss as much as you are. If you want a milk goat, milk her. She may bond to you as her new "baby" and give her a new outlook on life. If you don't want a milk goat, only relieve excess pressure if necessary and keep an eye out for heat or swelling that would indicate mastitis. I'm sorry you're going through this and I hope your girl pulls through ok.
> 
> With so many problems it would be worthwhile to review your entire goat management and see if you can find anything amiss, whether it's mineral imbalance or nutrient-poor pasture or hay. It could even be poor genetics. Even if it turns out you're doing everything right, it never hurts to review.


I think it must be genetic, or she got rammed by the herd queen. I feed my goats alfalfa hay, sweet lix minerals, Sel e, copper bolus twice a year, zero worm load (had fecals done) pasture has not been a problem for us. This is our first loss, all the other goats were born healthy, just difficult births


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

The other two looked great. I’m guessing the dead underdeveloped fetus kept them from being born on time


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

Damfino said:


> I'm sorry you've had such a rough time of it. Kidding should be one of the joys of life and not a tragedy. I agree that you need to make sure there are no more kids. I would not expect any to still be alive, but you don't want a dead one in there either. Do you think she got rammed? A hard hit late in pregnancy can kill the fetus.
> 
> I hope your girl makes it. I don't think you ruptured her uterus. If you had, I think you would probably have seen a lot of bright red blood. Your girl will need lots of love and attention for a while as I'm sure she's mourning her loss as much as you are. If you want a milk goat, milk her. She may bond to you as her new "baby" and give her a new outlook on life. If you don't want a milk goat, only relieve excess pressure if necessary and keep an eye out for heat or swelling that would indicate mastitis. I'm sorry you're going through this and I hope your girl pulls through ok.
> 
> With so many problems it would be worthwhile to review your entire goat management and see if you can find anything amiss, whether it's mineral imbalance or nutrient-poor pasture or hay. It could even be poor genetics. Even if it turns out you're doing everything right, it never hurts to review.


Would it be okay to start uterine flushes tomorrow am? Also, when can I start milking her?


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

I’m so mad at myself... I thought about checking her yesterday but I waited too long. I read an article about people intervening too early and that is why they have kidding problems. I was determined not to intervene too early. Now I feel terrible


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> You need to go back in up to your elbow and feel for a kid. She is going to need a uterine flush. I'd do a uterine flush for 3 days in a row. I'd also do penicillin twice a day for a minimum of 10 days. Sorry you lost the kid.


I have pen G and Biomycin, which is better?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Unfortunately this is how we learn
Please dont be to hard on yourself. We all have regrets on what we could have or should have. Each situation is new/ and we can write it down to remind us &. Be more prepared.next time. 
Until goats can talk with us..we will do the best we can in all types of experiences.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your losses but please don't be hard on yourself. I went through something similar in February which was my very first kidding experience and learned a lot. One of the biggest things was not to be hard on myself after doing everything I possibly could. Sounds like you are doing amazing by your girl and needn't beat yourself up. Loss is so hard but unfortunately it happens sometimes and there may not have been anything you could have done about it.

I agree that doing a uterine flush on Mama at least twice a day for 3 days would be of huge benefit. I won't go into details other than to say you may be surprised by the things that may come out and you will be so relieved that they're out and not left inside her. Antibiotics are important as well. I personally keep my goats for milk so I would milk her but I would dump the milk that may be tainted with antibiotics. I might look and see if there is any literature that says how long you should avoid the milk for whatever it is you're using -- I would think at least a couple after she's done with her course but I'm more paranoid than pro on that front tbh.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Breezy said:


> The other two looked great. I'm guessing the dead underdeveloped fetus kept them from being born on time


Oh, so she had two more in there? I must have missed that part. I'm so sorry, but at least this means you probably don't need to check for more. Did she pass the afterbirths? That would be my biggest concern now.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Breezy said:


> I'm so mad at myself... I thought about checking her yesterday but I waited too long. I read an article about people intervening too early and that is why they have kidding problems. I was determined not to intervene too early. Now I feel terrible


Don't feel terrible. With a decaying kid in there, this was not a normal presentation and there was probably no way to know for sure when to intervene. Even experts get these things wrong and it's no one's fault.

I've never done a uterine flush so others will have better advice about that than me. If she's doing ok, eating well, looks like she has energy, and you want milk, start milking her right away. It will be good for her. It releases oxytocin (a feel-good hormone) and it stimulates contractions which will help her expel all that nasty stuff inside. It will also give her a purpose and something to look forward to each day. The caution is that if she's run down it could be hard on her. Take a look at her condition and try to make the best judgement call. Good luck!


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

Damfino said:


> Oh, so she had two more in there? I must have missed that part. I'm so sorry, but at least this means you probably don't need to check for more. Did she pass the afterbirths? That would be my biggest concern now.


Yes, I followed ksalvagno's advice and went in to check for more. I got one pulled into the birth canal and she pushed it out, the other came right after.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

Damfino said:


> Don't feel terrible. With a decaying kid in there, this was not a normal presentation and there was probably no way to know for sure when to intervene. Even experts get these things wrong and it's no one's fault.
> 
> I've never done a uterine flush so others will have better advice about that than me. If she's doing ok, eating well, looks like she has energy, and you want milk, start milking her right away. It will be good for her. It releases oxytocin (a feel-good hormone) and it stimulates contractions which will help her expel all that nasty stuff inside. It will also give her a purpose and something to look forward to each day. The caution is that if she's run down it could be hard on her. Take a look at her condition and try to make the best judgement call. Good luck!


I had to do one when I assisted a few years ago, my recollection is you make a weak tea color of iodine and water and I have a tiny tube that fits a 30cc syringe, and lubricant of course. It works well.

She is passing the afterbirth, about 2 feet worth. I tied it up in a glove so it's not dragging. She's eating like crazy. I waited for afterbirth for 4 hours and I ended up giving her a dose of Biomycin and went inside, it's been a long 24 hours and I need sleep in a bed, not in a stall. Watching her looking everywhere for her babies is heartbreaking. She's in a split stall with my Pyrs, they can't get to her but they are good company.

Tomorrow starts a milking adventure - first freshener.

I've always milked once a day and let the kids have the rest, can I still milk once a day?

Her condition is fair, her coat started looking rough the last few weeks.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

Damfino said:


> Don't feel terrible. With a decaying kid in there, this was not a normal presentation and there was probably no way to know for sure when to intervene. Even experts get these things wrong and it's no one's fault.


That is what was hard about making a judgment call, she was never in hard labor or in distress. She had a few mild pushes, but she was up moving around, eating, doing normal early labor stuff like stretching. She had some brown discharge which is when I checked, but I didn't go deep because she wasn't dilated enough. The second time I checked put her into the second stage labor.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I’m very sorry for your losses. We had one this year who sounds similar. First freshener, had early labor signs and some brownish goo. I kept checking on her all night, but no signs of active pushing. Finally at about 6 am she started pushing. She got the first one half way out then I had to grab and pull. It was like there was no lubrication. Kid was DOA. Second kid came, was huge, and also DOA. Third kid was fortunately alive. Had to help pull all 3 but didn’t have to go in. 

She’d taken a hard hit from the herd queen a couple days prior. I’m pretty sure that is what caused the complications. Learning experience at the expense of my goats. Next time I see brownish discharge I’m calling my vet and not waiting for things to progress on their own.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

NDinKY said:


> I'm very sorry for your losses. We had one this year who sounds similar. First freshener, had early labor signs and some brownish goo. I kept checking on her all night, but no signs of active pushing. Finally at about 6 am she started pushing. She got the first one half way out then I had to grab and pull. It was like there was no lubrication. Kid was DOA. Second kid came, was huge, and also DOA. Third kid was fortunately alive. Had to help pull all 3 but didn't have to go in.
> 
> She'd taken a hard hit from the herd queen a couple days prior. I'm pretty sure that is what caused the complications. Learning experience at the expense of my goats. Next time I see brownish discharge I'm calling my vet and not waiting for things to progress on their own.


Sorry you had to go through that as well. I've decided the herd queen and others eats separate than the pregnant goats - grain time is when she gets mean


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

After this experience, we’re thinking about having two doe areas. One for pregnant does and one for non. The herd queen wasn’t pregnant at the time, and I’m wondering if the hormones in the air made her more aggressive. Or maybe she was just being a total jerk.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

NDinKY said:


> After this experience, we're thinking about having two doe areas. One for pregnant does and one for non. The herd queen wasn't pregnant at the time, and I'm wondering if the hormones in the air made her more aggressive. Or maybe she was just being a total jerk.


Mine is the same way! She continually wanted to rub her head all over the pregnant doe and stick her nose in her urine. Ewww.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pen G, 2 x a day is better for uterine infections or a stronger RX drug if you can get it. In case no one answered you.

Very good advice by all. 

Sorry for your losses.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

For my does. The last 2 months..all my.prego girls are seperated from the others. It just seems those last 2 months they are slower/ clumsy/ and irritable. Its funny the very pregnant does all seem to practise safe distancing. Lol. They stay about 6 ft away from each other. I have a few..that turn into one nasty mess on the last few days of pregnancy. The others stay way far away. Lol then the 1st week of kids..they are alone with.Mom. i just put up cattle panels to let her show off..but no touch new babies.
So far Ive had great luck with no pregnancy injuries or babies getting hurt between does.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

So


toth boer goats said:


> Pen G, 2 x a day is better for uterine infections or a stronger RX drug if you can get it. In case no one answered you.
> 
> Very good advice by all.
> 
> Sorry for your losses.


Is it ok to start her on that tomorrow? I did Biomycin yesterday and today.

Also, I thought the uterine flush was a weak tea colored solution with water and iodine. The vet suggested saline or bottled water. I don't have saline, should I make my own? How much do you use to do the wash?


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

So, I checked on her and milked her again. I got about a quart today, total. She is the easiest milker I've ever had! I didn't even have to lead her to the stand, she jumped right up.

So tomorrow I stop the Biomycin and start her on Pen G.

I made some homemade saline for the flush, using canning salt (no iodine) and distilled water. I am using about 30 ccs to flush. The only thing that is coming out is bright red blood, but not much of it. Maybe a teaspoon when she pees. I figured there would be more but maybe she is eating it, she keeps licking the ground after.

I do know she passed quite a bit of afterbirth last night, but the pyrs grabbed it and ran while I was doing something so I couldn't get a good look at it but it was a couple of feet long when I went to bed.

She's eating and drinking like crazy, so that's good. Temperature is 103.7.

She is still looking for her babies, and doesn't really want to leave the birthing stall. I'm sure she's still tender and the other goats may make her nervous. She doesn't mind the pyrs who are very attentive and gentle.

I'm attaching a picture of my beautiful girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It should be sterile water or saline. I use Betadine. Add 3 cc to make it look like weak tea.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> It should be sterile water or saline. I use Betadine. Add 3 cc to make it look like weak tea.


I boiled it 15 minutes


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

She's adorable. I'm sure she's happy you're milking her. It's hard to watch and hear them mourning their babies but all you can do is commiserate with her until she stops grieving. She looks healthy and bright-eyed and she's definitely in good flesh so no worries about milking this little gal!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is a cutey! Very healthy. Im so sorry for your loss. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If her back side is swollen, put preparation H (hemorrhoid) ointment on her. It helps shrink the swollen tissue and calms the pain.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She is beautiful. Be her buddy for as long as she needs it. They are moms like us and feel the loss which we do understand. She will eventually see that the babies are away and become the lasy you know.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she will get better soon.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Pen G, 2 x a day is better for uterine infections or a stronger RX drug if you can get it. In case no one answered you.
> 
> Very good advice by all.
> 
> Sorry for your losses.


I called a vet out today because I really wanted Banamine. I just found them, they do farm calls and don't charge a fortune. I cannot tell you how happy I am! She said Pixie looked good, healthy, no fever, discharge looked ok.

She gave her a shot of Nuflor and Banamine. She gave me meloxicam pills (her recommendation) but had no problem giving me 2 syringes of Banamine and will ok an rx for more online. So now I have questions...

She said I should not need any more antibiotics after the Nuflor, it lasts a while. So that's 2 days of Biomycin, penicillin this am, and Nuflor a bit ago. Also, she wrote to give the Banamine in the neck muscle. That makes me a bit nervous, can I give it SQ? The syringes are 1.6 ml. Banamine 50 mg/ml. Do y'all think the meloxicam would be better? I really like the vet, but sometimes long time goat owners know a little more, than the average vet when it comes to goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give Banamine SQ. I'd give the Banamine first.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for all your help.

I have a question, my doe is still very vocal. It’s not like a mourning babies vocal, but a “heat” type hollering. This morning I saw a bit of white/clear colored discharge, no foul smell. So is it possible that she is already in heat again or is this just hormones?

I would not dare breed her again until next year (if at all) but I’m just wondering.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing great.

Good advice also given.

Glad she is doing well.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> You are doing great.
> 
> Good advice also given.
> 
> Glad she is doing well.


Thank you! She seems to be okay so far. No temp. The injection the vet gave was Excede not Nuflor. When do I know she's out of the woods? She's hanging out with the other goats but still prefers the kidding stall at night


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Give garlic too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A week anyway.


----------



## momto6ls (Aug 15, 2014)

Now that she is out of the woods, I need to say I would look at your selenium levels. My goats had harder births every year until I figured out they were mineral deficient. 

specifically, selenium deficiency can cause weak contractions and miscarriages. We saw both. I just had a girl kid this week. We STILL had to pull both of her kids, but the first one was full breach. I’m suspecting she is still deficient because she really didn’t push with any gusto until we went in... but breach is a bit different. Sigh. It is so hard to tell. 

I’ve learned by sad experience that if they start to push, they should be continuing to push! I no longer wait more than 20 minutes once I see them bear down at all. This week I waited an extra 20 minutes because I could see her progressing the whole time. She was opening more, continuing discharge, etc. It never hurts to go in just to see what is presenting. If all is well it is easy to give them more time, but more often than not you will find a tail or some other reason for the delay. 

We have all learned by sad experience. It is part of life! Please don’t beat yourself up. Learn the lessons and keep loving on your girls. They know you are doing your best!!


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

momto6ls said:


> Now that she is out of the woods, I need to say I would look at your selenium levels. My goats had harder births every year until I figured out they were mineral deficient.
> 
> specifically, selenium deficiency can cause weak contractions and miscarriages. We saw both. I just had a girl kid this week. We STILL had to pull both of her kids, but the first one was full breach. I'm suspecting she is still deficient because she really didn't push with any gusto until we went in... but breach is a bit different. Sigh. It is so hard to tell.
> 
> ...


She seems to be out of the woods, and really loves milking. She is the first goat I've ever had that waits for me to open the milk room door and jumps on the stand and looks at me to start milking. I don't even have to close her head in the stanchion. Crazy!

I thought I was on top of selenium. I give sel e gel monthly and a week before the kidding date. Is that sufficient or should I be doing something different?

The hardest thing to tell this time was that there was no pushing. There was laying down, stretching and getting back up. But there was a lot of her putting her front legs on something higher. I think that could be a sign she was trying to reposition, but there was no repositioning the dead fetus, sadly. The brown discharge should have been my "go in and check" signal. I will remember that one. Another takeaway is to keep careful notes on breeding dates. I am convinced first her breeding date, not the second, was the real date.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

I am trying to keep her in good condition as she looks relatively skinny and her coat is still rough. I am giving her grain, a handful of calf manna, a handful of sunflower seeds twice/day (while milking). For a little goat she sure puts out a lot of milk, I had no idea as I always left the kids on them during the day.

I wormed her post-kidding and used Angel maker to rebuild her rumen after all the antibiotics and worming.

Anyway, she has started shedding, and the coat appears to be improving. I also have added a zinc/magnesium supplement I got for her cousin, also shedding a lot and it has made her sleek. So I think this will help her. I’m happy with her progress so far.

any other suggestions to keep her in top form are much appreciated!


----------



## momto6ls (Aug 15, 2014)

Breezy said:


> I thought I was on top of selenium. I give sel e gel monthly and a week before the kidding date. Is that sufficient or should I be doing something different?


some use BoSe. I use Replamin Gel Plus once a week. My girls seem to stay deficient. :shrug:
Their tails are not curved anymore and their coats are not as rough.( we are also giving Copasure every 4 months) Kidding was much better this year, but they just didn't seem to have the strength in their contractions to get the job done without us!
I think it has something to do with the sulfur in our well water. 
Also... the water we use is from the house piping and it is soft water... is that hurting the girls? If anyone has info on this I would love to see it.

Kidding is over for us. We finished this morning. 2 sets of twins, only one buck in the bunch. We were expecting a set of triplets, but the vet missed again. :heehee: I'm just glad they weren't quads, and everyone is healthy and strong. We'll keep working on the selenium!


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

momto6ls said:


> some use BoSe. I use Replamin Gel Plus once a week. My girls seem to stay deficient. :shrug:
> Their tails are not curved anymore and their coats are not as rough.( we are also giving Copasure every 4 months) Kidding was much better this year, but they just didn't seem to have the strength in their contractions to get the job done without us!
> I think it has something to do with the sulfur in our well water.
> Also... the water we use is from the house piping and it is soft water... is that hurting the girls? If anyone has info on this I would love to see it.
> ...


Congratulations on successful kidding, even though you had to assist.

This is an odd year for us. Selenium has not been an issue before, and I also feel like they have needed more copper this year. We are using the same feed, minerals and hay. Does anyone else think that the feed formulations have changed? My goats also love their cobalt block but for the past several months they don't touch it.

I know that medications have been affected by shortages that we normally get overseas, but I have wondered if shortages may be affecting feed.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

Ok, so the silver lining in all of this craziness, is this goat is STILL the easiest milker ever. She has tiny teats so I use my Simplepulse milker but she does not mind it. In fact she comes running when I turn the pump on, even to clean it, and jumps on the stand. I have never had a goat that loves milking like this. All my other does were fidgety and kicky. I do not have to even close her head in the stanchion. She eats and looks around while I milk, but stands still the whole time. She gets lots of petting and scratching while I milk and goat treats after. So that is a blessing. 

It has been a few years since I’ve milked but I am using warm water/bleach to clean the udder and spray with fightbac when I’m done. This is what I did before and never had mastitis so I figure to keep doing that unless you all have any reasons why I shouldn’t. The bleach water is used to both clean udders pre-milking and clean milker lines after so it’s a two-fer. (I rinse the milk lines with dawn/water and follow with bleach/water, except for once a week soaking, scrubbing and disinfection)

I also use bag balm once a week just because I feel the bleach water is drying.

On a different note, she is still shedding. She had coarse hair before and I added 
Trucare top dress in case it’s a mineral deficiency. The hair that is left is sleeker, but so thin. On her sides I can see skin, but not bald spots. Her cousin was doing the same - course hair and shedding - and the top dress fixed her right up. Should I keep doing the same for her?

Also, long after kidding before she doesn’t feel sunken at the hips? She appears filled out everywhere but her top line feels a little bony, I will post a pic later.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

Breezy said:


> On a different note, she is still shedding. She had coarse hair before and I added Trucare top dress in case it's a mineral deficiency. The hair that is left is sleeker, but so thin. On her sides I can see skin, but not bald spots. Her cousin was doing the same - course hair and shedding - and the top dress fixed her right up. Should I keep doing the same for her?
> 
> Also, long after kidding before she doesn't feel sunken at the hips? She appears filled out everywhere but her top line feels a little bony, I will post a pic later.


Here are the pics of Pixie, I don't know if you can see her thinning hair, but it is all over. Is it hormones? When she was pregnant she had coarse, almost curly hair, which was also unusual. Other than that do you think her condition look ok? Not too thin?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Not too thin, needs copper, probably zinc, some selenium.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Not too thin, needs copper, probably zinc, some selenium.


Thanks! I copped bolused everyone in May, so I wasn't sure if it is too soon to do again. I'll give her Selenium. I am top dressing her feed with Trucare which has zinc, magnesium, copper and cobalt (I think there must not be much copper in it because it is advertised for sheep too). I do think it's helping because the what coat she hasn't lost is a lot better.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Breezy said:


> Thanks! I copped bolused everyone in May, so I wasn't sure if it is too soon to do again. I'll give her Selenium. I am top dressing her feed with Trucare which has zinc, magnesium, copper and cobalt (I think there must not be much copper in it because it is advertised for sheep too). I do think it's helping because the what coat she hasn't lost is a lot better.


TruCare4 or TruCare z/m?

That's good. Just selenium now.


----------



## Breezy (Jan 17, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> TruCare4 or TruCare z/m?
> 
> That's good. Just selenium now.


Trucare 4


----------

